# New High Elves and Cavalry armies



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

With the new Elf army book, which I had a chance to peek at briefly, I notice that we can finally run the Elven Cavalry army once again, thanks to the return of Silver Helms in the core slot. I know that the edition doesn't really lend to it, but I was wondering what peoples thoughts were on this?

I personally own a strong contingent of Dragon Princes at the moment, And was thinking of mixing a few blocks of those with a few blocks of Silver Helms. I also have a few Dragons, a Lion Chariot, 4 Eagles... I'm thinking I could make a pretty impressive army out of Cavalry backed up with flying monster and warbeast support.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I am thinking of somthing similar with 30 silver helms 3 units full comand 20 dragon princes 2 units full comand and then flying creatures pheonixes grifons and dragons.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, it's something. Given the new Ithilmar Barding, we're looking at marginally faster cavalry armies for HE, and crazy levels of pain coming. Taking shields, we get 2+ armours on core troops. Few armies can do that. List catering is going to be much harder because we can make cavalry armies, which will hurt. However, whether we're much better than Brets or not is yet to be seen.

Also note we could, if feeling insane, make an almost full fast cavalry list with Reavers in core and monsters in support. Phoenixes in rare, mounted guys in Lords/Heroes. Obviously, it might not be a good idea at all, but it could work.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Theoretically, a 2k list could field either an Annointed on a Phoenix, or a Prince on a Sun Dragon. That wou ld be one hell of a centerpiece to an army, especially with a second Phoenix in the Rares. I'm really not a huge fan of the Frost phoenix; it's got better stats, and it's frost aura is nice, but for some reason (possibly the frosty model) I prefer the Fire phoenix instead. Bombing runs? Yes please.

I suppose a Noble on a steed would work as well; it just seems almost boring compared to the other great steeds we have access to. I own four 'drake' models, which work wonderfully in a variety of roles: Giant Eagles (now with armor piercing), Rocs from Storm of Magic, fully upgraded with scales and claws and such, but this way I can just use upgraded Great Eagles and go that route without needing to use second books.

I haven't decided yet about Skycutters. They seem like great units, being able to fly around with gunboats, but other than that, why not just stick with existing chariots? Just for flying? I'd rather have Lion Chariots, they feel more appropriate with the heavy cavalary.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I think skyboats have to take that bolt thrower or else simply don't cut it, with the bolt they are great though and can help kill elite units that HE usually struggle with

I prefer the frost phoenix at T6 and -1 strength to the enemy they are a supreme tank in an army lacking tank like elements, The fire phoenix really just helps do what the rest of the army does anyway in killing low toughness troops. Could be devastating against elves and skaven but against chaos LM brets etc I think the frost is fantastic - Though I agree the fire scheme looks much nicer!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm. Never thought about that. Might be worth considering using an Annointed on a Frost then... or maybe just throwing a Frost into the army. I don't have the codex in front of me to try making an army, but something tells me I wouldn't be able to afford a dragon and a frost in 2k... not with Silvers AND Dragon princes.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Prince riding Dragon in Lords.
Dragon Mage in Heroes.
Reavers in Core.
2x Frostheart Phoenix in Rare.
Fits in a 2.000 pts. list.
Certain opponents might hate you ... others will wipe you from the table.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

That's a bit much, even for me. Probably Silver Helms in Core and Dragon Princes in special, with a pair of Phoenixes and either a Mage _or_ a Prince.

But good call.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

For those curious, I put up an army in the lists that followed this train of thought. I couldn't afford 2 Frostnixes in this list, sadly... i settled for 2 firebombernixes.


----------

